# Is $22,000 a good price for a new Cruze Diesel?



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

I found a new Cruze Diesel with rearview camera for just under $22,000. Is that a good price?

How low can you get a CTD for?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

If it has the options/color I want I'd snag it.


----------



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

The base diesel trim has basically every option I'd want to start with.

What options do you find useful?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go for it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Psssh, if I could have found one for that price I'd have gone for it then added features later...


----------



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement. I also found a used gas eco for $13,000....I'd never make up the cost difference so I'll probably go for the eco. I really want a diesel, but I can't justify $9,000 extra. 

:sad010::sad010:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Good call unless you were going to drive it into the grave


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Great price if it has fog lights can't be cruzing with no fogs 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

oisiaa said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I also found a used gas eco for $13,000....I'd never make up the cost difference so I'll probably go for the eco. I really want a diesel, but I can't justify $9,000 extra.
> 
> :sad010::sad010:


AHHH used vs new obviously there will be a huge price difference .... but either way I of course will say they are both awesome cars


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it actually new or is that a typo? **** 22,000 is a good price for a used one... Id take it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Killer price IMO


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It sure is. The lowest offer I got was around 23. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

22K is a fantastic price for a new one. I paid just under $24K for mine with no options.


----------



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Is it actually new or is that a typo? **** 22,000 is a good price for a used one... Id take it.


It's actually $21,900 with 70 miles on the odometer. With reverse camera option.


----------



## Rebob5 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just picked min up 3 weeks ago and it was 25k with the extended warranty because I drive so many miles a week for work. 21,900 is a really good price... I love my car so far!!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

oisiaa said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I also found a used gas eco for $13,000....I'd never make up the cost difference so I'll probably go for the eco. I really want a diesel, but I can't justify $9,000 extra.
> 
> :sad010::sad010:


Just remember that they are two very different cars. That $9000 "extra" isn't just for the engine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rebob5 said:


> I just picked min up 3 weeks ago and it was 25k with the extended warranty because I drive so many miles a week for work. 21,900 is a really good price... I love my car so far!!!


Welcome to the forum! I have nearly 70K miles on mine and love every mile!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oisiaa said:


> It's actually $21,900 with 70 miles on the odometer. With reverse camera option.


Where is it. If you don't buy it I know someone who will.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

YES!

Rob


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

$22K is a good price. What rebates are being applied to get this price?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Depending on the options, it seems fair. Mine was loaded up with everything (except foggies) and I paid a tick over $29k OTD.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow. I paid 26.5k for mine. Wish I could have gotten one that cheap. But that's what happens when you buy one of the first few hundred off the line... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

$22,000 seems like a steal.. if the one I me and the dealership agreed to try to pull in from out of the area actually comes I will wind up $26,800 out the door after tax, tag, title, and all associated dealer fee's. It has the 2LT group, nav, safety package, fogs, pioneer stereo upgrade, and oil pan heater. I thought my price was a great deal, but for $22,000 I would have been signed the paperwork today! Hopefully my car comes Monday like they said.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I paid 23,400 OTD, the convenience package with backup camera was the only option. 22k is a great deal.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine has the sunroof, audio, and navigation add ons. Cost $27500, plus plus plus


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

I got mine about 3 weeks ago. Came with navigation, premium audio, sun roof and splash guards for $25158 pre tax.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Had mine about 3 weeks now.

2LT Convenience Package
Enhanced Safety Package
Power Sun Roof
Pioneer Premium Sound System
5 year/100k Bumper-2-Bumper Warranty
Taxes, Title, Dealer Handling, etc

OTD Price = $26,814


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> Had mine about 3 weeks now.
> 
> 2LT Convenience Package
> Enhanced Safety Package
> ...


That's insane! I'm sitting at around $34k it'd not including financing


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Had mine about 3 weeks now.
> 
> 2LT Convenience Package
> Enhanced Safety Package
> ...


Mine is very similar with 6year/100k B2B warranty. Right about $30k OTD.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

oisiaa said:


> I found a new Cruze Diesel with rearview camera for just under $22,000. Is that a good price?
> 
> How low can you get a CTD for?


I got mine late last year before the **** storm hit GM. If I'm to buy a CTD now I would low ball the heck out of them $20K or lower.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I got mine late last year before the **** storm hit GM. If I'm to buy a CTD now I would low ball the heck out of them $20K or lower.


I think it would be about impossible to get that kind of deal.


----------

